# Skink ID



## bluedragon (Nov 19, 2016)

found this skink on a rock at bondi NSW


----------



## danyjv (Nov 19, 2016)

Eulamprus quoyii , eastern water skink.. they love drains , creeks and ponds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 20, 2016)

but this was at a beach


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 20, 2016)

It's still a water skink. They don't necessarily have to be directly near water.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Nov 20, 2016)

I have seen them at Glenlock Lagoon, within metres of the surf, and on Stockton Breakwater where I saw one cheaky specimen help itself to another fisherman's bang of green prawns , was bold as brass - as soon as his back was turned it dashed over and nabbed a whole green prawn and then dashed straight back to the crevice between to blocks where it came from, it's a wonder there are any lizards living on Stockton Breakwater as it's literally swarming with stray / feral cats.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 5, 2016)

Eastern water skink


----------

